# Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v..



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

I currently own, another, 2.0l powered Golf. The difference this time is this bad boy is a MK4, and is just beautiful... I love my Golf now. 
However, as with the previous Golf it’s a gas hog (still an auto







) and is slow as a lame horse







So, surprisingly me girlfriend pointed out an ad for a Neuspeed Supercharger. 
I read the basic information on it and surprising it sounds rather simple to install and easy... I don’t need a lift or 7 years of experience in the British Tank Core to figure this one out. The ad also mentions there is no real loss of gas mileage







and a possible increase of 50% overall power... interesting.. 
Basically, I doubt it’s wise to install one of these because of engine strain, and the fact that my engine is un mod-lested at this time. Would I need to do the whole kit an kubudal, intakes, manifolds, exhaust? 
Also, what performance based mods increase speed, power and possibly even fuel mileage? Also what mods kill your fuel mileage?

Now if I havent loss my audience yet, also what does this supercharge cost, around 3k?


----------



## LuvVDubs (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

I've only heard positive experiences with N's supercharger kit... However, it's not realistic expecting your gas mileage to remain the same... 
As far as reliability, I haven't heard of anyone who has blown their engine with Neuspeed's kit - they (Neuspeed) know what they're doing - as far as I know, this is the only kit of this kind covered by a limited warranty...
Why get a 2.0L automatic in first place? (esp. having experience with 2.0L's sluggishness...)


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (LuvVDubs)*

Well first off since you bought a 2.slow auto so it looks as though your not a balls to the wall kind of performance kinda guy.
The Neuspeed charger would be right up your alley as it's bolt on and works well with the stock components.
Mods probably would be the same as with other things, you can change your cam, intake, exhaust, as I am sure that the kit probably comes with it's own chip.
I don't know too much about the kit so I don't think you would have to worry about fuel enrichment as it does not seem to really add all that much more power like a big turbo system would.
I would just start with that and see how you like it. If you want more then 50hp them your barking up the wrong tree with the Neuspeed charger.


----------



## BlitzAction (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Looking4ajetta)*

isnt a S/C just a fan that runs off the serpentine belt? 3000 for it? Am I the only want that is thinking about making one of these


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Looking4ajetta)*

Unfortunately, despite my desire for a 5spd, I really need a auto for work, can't drive, talk, write, shift,read and look at maps all at once, it was hell last summer in a 5sp Focus rental... 
Also as far as the 2.0 goes, I wanted a 1.8t Golf, however to hard to find one for under 14k in my area. Look at the bright side, I just saved 76 bucks a month by switching to a Golf 2.0 instead of a GTI 1.8T 
Either way, I love the car, just needs some more balls, and a tad bit better mileage (this one gets 22mpg as apposed to my MK3 which was 18mpg, suppose I shouldn’t complain)



_Modified by Corbic at 3:49 AM 2-26-2004_


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (jeremy80l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy80l* »_isnt a S/C just a fan that runs off the serpentine belt? 3000 for it? Am I the only want that is thinking about making one of these









Not hardly, an asociate I met over in Gary has a 330ic as I recall and spent $6,800 for a Marcus MK2 Supercharger... (Australian company i guess?). It had a 64% increase in over all power as I recall, could be wrong. The car was a beast though... damn rich parents. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
PS: Also, correct me if I'm wrong... 
Superchargers run off the crank shaft, normaly, and increase power far greater then Turbos, however when the fail, you engine explodes... 
Supers are easier to install, but cost more $$$
Turbo, suffers from Turbo lag, requires extensive underbody work (pain in the butt) requires new exhuast normaly. When a turbo goes, normaly you just need a new Cat. converter. 


_Modified by Corbic at 3:54 AM 2-26-2004_


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

Trade it in on a 1.8t.
The blower makes sense as a mod for the MkIII where there's nothing between the pokey 2.0 and the heavy, expensive VR6. The MkIV offers a boosted four cylinder from the factory, though, and it's far better in every way.


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

try a search in the 2.0 or forced induction forum shoudl give you more then enough info 
also try a net search on superchargers should be able to fix up some of your misconceptions that i am too busy to point out rite now


----------



## CarGuru916 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

Do as you wish, but I don’t see the logic in spending some $4K to add a supercharger to a car that will be worth about $4K in about 2 years?? I think I would have purchased a used (auto) 2002-2003 Corolla S and bolted TRD’s supercharger up, before I would have done the Golf 2.slow. But that’s my 2 cents today.

-Ryan


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_Trade it in on a 1.8t.
The blower makes sense as a mod for the MkIII where there's nothing between the pokey 2.0 and the heavy, expensive VR6. The MkIV offers a boosted four cylinder from the factory, though, and it's far better in every way.


That's an argueable point, Then there is that pesky attachment thing, which gets even peskier when you've done othrr things to the present car. Besides, at this point, ponying up for Nuespeed S/C is going to cost about the same as trying to trade up for 1.8T at this. Besides in his case, finding one in a Golf is also pretty hard to boot.
As for the TRD Supercharger in the Corolla, well, honestly, it costs about the same (the Neuspeed charger is more like $3000, new, btw) but actually doesn't quite create the same boost in power. did you ever stop to think that some people would just rather have a Golf anyway because they like it?



_Modified by 13minutes at 11:04 PM 2-25-2004_


----------



## dlai (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (CarGuru916)*

In the forced induction forum there's a huge thread (the longest on Vortex) about the Neuspeed supercharger. Go check it out, it will give you a great idea on if it's right for you or not...


----------



## LuvVDubs (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
Turbo, suffers from Turbo lag, requires extensive underbody work (pain in the butt) requires new exhuast normaly. When a turbo goes, normaly you just need a new Cat. converter.

Underbody work? huh???







To turbo your 2.0, you would need a new exhaust manifold and downpipe, but otherwise you can keep your stock exhaust...
Turbo failure is no less dangerous than a s/c failure... Metal shavings/pieces would be sucked into the combustion chambers, and you would either need extensive engine work, or a new engine altogether...


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_PS: Also, correct me if I'm wrong... 
Superchargers run off the crank shaft, normaly, and increase power far greater then Turbos, however when the fail, you engine explodes... 
Supers are easier to install, but cost more $$$
Turbo, suffers from Turbo lag, requires extensive underbody work (pain in the butt) requires new exhuast normaly. When a turbo goes, normaly you just need a new Cat. converter. 


*steps back and takes deep breath in*
A supercharger does not run off the crank shaft the supercharger is belt driven like what was said above as it runs in the serpentine system. The do not produce more power then a turbo does as they are limited to belt speed.
A turbo system is run in a nut shell off of the exhaust of the car and are capeable of producing far more power then a supercharger could dream of. When a turbo goes it usualy takes the whole motor with it v.s the supercharger.
Installing a turbo is not much harder then the supercharger as there is not a lot of labor like what you stated with the underbody work and such. Any sort of forced induction is going to benefit from an aftermarkett exhaust as they are pushing air and the faster you can get it in and out. A properly built turbo system unless you are building a big drag race motor is not going to give you much turbo lag and even superchargers suffer from this "lag" as they don't make power instantly as what you might think.
Turbo is the way to go if you want big power, if you want good reliable power with not modding your motor a low psi charger is a great option like the Neuspeed.


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (LuvVDubs)*

Does'nt adding a Supercharger drive your insurance higher??
If so forget about the insurance savings...
As for costs...I'd go 2.0 SC because in the end you'd have to spend quite a sum to make the 1.8T reliable...
Trust me I know







...And thankfully I got rid of it...


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (LuvVDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuvVDubs* »_
Underbody work? huh???







To turbo your 2.0, you would need a new exhaust manifold and downpipe, but otherwise you can keep your stock exhaust...
Turbo failure is no less dangerous than a s/c failure... Metal shavings/pieces would be sucked into the combustion chambers, and you would either need extensive engine work, or a new engine altogether...

Thanks kinda what I met







I think... 
But I did know that Superchargers are more dangerous... where tubos would only harm your cat.

As for Corolla boy... your corolla is going to be worthless in a couple of years also, not to mention, its a Corolla, I want a Golf, hence why I didn’t settle for a 1.8t Passat or Jetta, a Golf.. 
And for spending more money on modding out a car then the car is worth... well 
WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF CAR MODDING... the magical land that you keep dumping money into a thing that only loses value an the funny thing is, the more you do to it, the less it becomes worth.
As for everyone ealse, thanks.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (SeatIbiza1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeatIbiza1.8T* »_Does'nt adding a Supercharger drive your insurance higher??
If so forget about the insurance savings...
As for costs...I'd go 2.0 SC because in the end you'd have to spend quite a sum to make the 1.8T reliable...
Trust me I know







...And thankfully I got rid of it...










Who said the insurance would know? Actually that would be something to seriously look into, if they will cover it, and its cost in the event of a wreck, I'm sure I would report it, even more so if its just chump change (extra 20 or so), however if they don’t cover it, and some how consider my car a racer, modified, et al. thus tripling my insurance... what they don’t know cant hurt them... I guess.. 

Also, the fear of a 20v turbo engine also kept me wary of the 1.8t, to much going on under the hood for my little head to understand.. Let alone repair..


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

3k new?
223





















9
http://www.andysautosport.com/....html


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (CarGuru916)*

for $4k, you can swap a vr6 in there and turbo it,


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (vdubjb)*

$3K will get you around 180hp or so if I am not mistaken. Your way better off getting a 1.8T or VR6. You couldnt find one for less than 14k, heck I sold my Jetta with chip, custom interior, TT wheels for 13500. Look around in the tex get a nice one and make sure you buy an after market warranty.
Ofcourse if you want to go with the SC, I havent heard anyting bad about it. It gives descent performance but the cost doesnt justify it IMHO.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (nuke941)*

Everything you could ever want to know about the NS charger can be found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=194518
Now get a drink and a comfy chair, cause you'll be reading for a while!


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

well for the money i dont htink its worth it...unless u find a used one for a good deal...it doesnt even put down wut a stock vr6 does at the wheels...i saw a dyno of about 137-143whp...which isnt bad but isnt good for the full priced one...pretty reliable ive heard...but u just dont get enough if u ask me...but different strokes for different folks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

username "VWtuning" has one, bought it off the Vortex for cheap I think. He's generally had good luck with it, at least he was before I moved away. He's very cool and could probably tell you all the pluses and minuses.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (nuke941)*

well its "only" $2339 from andysautosport.com


----------



## Vision33r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_Unfortunately, despite my desire for a 5spd, I really need a auto for work, can't drive, talk, write, shift,read and look at maps all at once, it was hell last summer in a 5sp Focus rental... 


Are you sure you can't drive a 5 spd due to those excuses?
I've seen more people driving stick who smokes/talk/write/eat/pick noses/drink/etc.. 
I hope you're not the guy with his 2 hands stuck on top of the wheel driving an automatic.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (WReXinEFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WReXinEFX* »_
Are you sure you can't drive a 5 spd due to those excuses?
I've seen more people driving stick who smokes/talk/write/eat/pick noses/drink/etc.. 
I hope you're not the guy with his 2 hands stuck on top of the wheel driving an automatic.









If I'm going straight I rarely have a hand on the wheel








I'm not going to monkey with the Golf though, keep it a clean well kept car for work, and get some other "toy" to screw with. 


_Modified by Corbic at 9:16 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## rockit (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
But I did know that Superchargers are more dangerous... where tubos would only harm your cat.


no, thats not true.


----------



## val98m3sc (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

There are some extremely misinformed people posting on this thread, which baffles me, I normally think car lounge members at least sort of know what they are talking about.
Search the FI forum. The Neuspeed charger is not the only option out there. Big mods in an auto car are not a good idea in most cases, your tranny may not be able to handle it. My advice: for the cost of the charger, which you will not recoup when you sell your car, you are probably better off trading your car in.


----------



## wrrnlws (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (rockit)*

i might have a new one for sale for about $2200 in a few weeks. it's completely brand new, never used, never installed, still in original packaging and box and includes *everything* needed for easy bolt-up installation.
send me an IM if you're interested.


----------



## lndsld17 (May 6, 2000)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
As for Corolla boy... your corolla is going to be worthless in a couple of years also, not to mention, its a Corolla, I want a Golf, hence why I didn’t settle for a 1.8t Passat or Jetta, a Golf.. 


Wow, a worthless used Toyota? That's a new one. Have you tried pricing used Toyotas lately? I have, and Toyota's hold their value remarkably well. VW used to be alright, but I wouldn't check the value of your Golf anytime soon unless you feel like getting depressed


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (lndsld17)*

a lot of people have responded so far and i have't read all the responses . . . 
but don't expect 50% more horspower. put the charger on and you'll get around 130hp at the wheels. Nuespeed used to claim 50% poser and 55% more torque, but now they say "130hp at the wheels with just the charger." it's a great system, and very relibale - and a lot of that comes from the fact that they built it for milder gains in order to retain low-pollution and less strain on the engine. 
What bothers me about a $2300+ supercharger is that once you have the charger there's still so much left to be done. Suspensin $1000 and an exhaust to open that engine up and use the charger to it's full potential $600, plus otehr things like wheels and minor details. maybe and intake. And at the end of the day, the car still won't be as fast as a lot of your competitors.
i'm not saying that top-speed and acceleration make a car fun to drive - having a charge, zippy little 2 litre would be a blast.







and the car would be uniqe and have that sweet supercharger whine. but still, you cna't get away from the fact that you have invests ~$3000 into the car, you must use premium gas, get lousy gas mileage. and all this while a chipped 1.8T often gets' better gas mileage than a stock 1.8T and has ~200hp at the wheels. you're charger won't ever make that much power.

so, i'd say save your money - the $2000 or $3000 and use it as a downpayment or a lona pay-off when you trade yoru car in for a 1.8T. it's jsut much more economically sound IMHO.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Luckily this wasn't posted on the MK4 forum...then you see 100 posts on how Neuspeed sucks.
In short, the TRD-like supercharger kit, uses a Eaton blower integrated into the plenum for a clean, oem look install. You'll get to about 150 hp, with very linear hp curve. I believe it comes with a P-chip also. Considering that Neuspeed does everything 50-state legal in emissions, it is conservatively tuned to increase performance and meet emissions for all 50 states. You'll be forced to suck down premium fuel, as there is no knock sensors, like the 1.8T and VR6.
The only drawback...is the lack of aftercoolers


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

113 page thread about the ns supercharger


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_
*steps back and takes deep breath in*
A supercharger does not run off the crank shaft the supercharger is belt driven like what was said above as it runs in the serpentine system. The do not produce more power then a turbo does as they are limited to belt speed.
A turbo system is run in a nut shell off of the exhaust of the car and are capeable of producing far more power then a supercharger could dream of. When a turbo goes it usualy takes the whole motor with it v.s the supercharger.
Installing a turbo is not much harder then the supercharger as there is not a lot of labor like what you stated with the underbody work and such. Any sort of forced induction is going to benefit from an aftermarkett exhaust as they are pushing air and the faster you can get it in and out. A properly built turbo system unless you are building a big drag race motor is not going to give you much turbo lag and even superchargers suffer from this "lag" as they don't make power instantly as what you might think.
Turbo is the way to go if you want big power, if you want good reliable power with not modding your motor a low psi charger is a great option like the Neuspeed.

I'm not trying to flame here, but when you have sort of an attitude and then proceed to state misinformation, I think it's time to make sure you're correct about what you post, especially when the topic is technical in nature. I'm no f/i genuis, but I will take a stab at making some of your statements a bit more complete.
An s/c IS run off the crank. What do you think turns the serpentine belt? 
And you can't make a blanket statement that they don't produce as much power (you meant boost, I believe) as a turbo, because there's so many variables involved. It depends on what ratio the s/c is underdriven, or what size turbo you're comparing it to, for example.
And there are different kinds of s/c designs which have a huge effect on the lag equation. A centrifugal style (Vortech) is basically just half of a turbo spun by a belt vs. exhaust gas. And like a turbo, it takes a certain amount of engine speed before it makes noticeable boost. But a positive displacement style, or Roots style (Eaton), makes noticeable boost at close to idle speeds. There is no lag to speak of with this design.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
However, as with the previous Golf it’s a gas hog (still an auto







) and is slow as a lame horse







So, surprisingly me girlfriend pointed out an ad for a Neuspeed Supercharger. 

Basically, I doubt it’s wise to install one of these because of engine strain, and the fact that my engine is un mod-lested at this time. Would I need to do the whole kit an kubudal, intakes, manifolds, exhaust? 
Also, what performance based mods increase speed, power and possibly even fuel mileage? Also what mods kill your fuel mileage?

Now if I havent loss my audience yet, also what does this supercharge cost, around 3k?









I am in general agreement with many of the others on here. I don't think it's worth the price. Yeah it may be faster than what you have, but not by much. With 130whp, you aren't going to keep up with stock vr6's or 1.8t's. Especially with the auto. My parents had a G60 corrado years ago. Stock, those apparently dyno somewhere in the 130's. It was a peppy car and pretty fun. However, it was a stick, likely had better gearing, and weighed less. A stock G60 as far as numbers are concerned doesn't really do that well. In fact it was very similar to the 2.0l 16v of the time period. If you really like your specific car and don't want to get rid of it for a long time, the maybe the s/c if right for you, or.......
If you want to keep your auto and are not much into modifying, which is what it sounds like, buy something with at least a 6cyl motor. I'm not just referring to the VR6, but a six from any company would likely give you what you want. If you are interested in getting into the modifying game, maybe the 1.8t is a better choice, but I don't think it would be the best motor for an auto. It is a little harder to keep the rpm's in the good range, unless you manually use the shifter, in which case you should just get a manual.


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Patrick Arena)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Arena* »_username "VWtuning" has one

i have it now









yea there are way to many miss-informed people in this thread, 
some people need to realise that not everyone needs or wants 200+hp at the wheels, not everyone has to beat vr6's and 1.8t's 


_Modified by OnelowcabriO at 7:34 AM 4-19-2004_


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (OnelowcabriO)*

No sh t, Brent! You got his charger? What did Pete do? Did he go turbo with Ryan's help? Dammit, you're going to force me to take a trip up there to see what you knuckleheads have been doing in my absence. Drinking plenty of blue all the while, I'm sure.







Man, I can't wait to see the Jabrio in person now!


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Patrick Arena)*

yea pete went turbo, i stole the charger,








the jabrio aint to pretty latley, i cant seem to find fenders for it, seems like 96 cabrio fenders are the most rarest thing on the planet right about now, once i get them the car will be put back together and maybe **gasp** maybe ill drive it


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (lndsld17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lndsld17* »_
Wow, a worthless used Toyota? That's a new one. Have you tried pricing used Toyotas lately? I have, and Toyota's hold their value remarkably well. VW used to be alright, but I wouldn't check the value of your Golf anytime soon unless you feel like getting depressed



I just checked resale, and I'm happy








Corolla with 60k miles re-sale is 6,740
Golf 2dr with 60k miles re-sale is 7,925
I see no problem seeing that is more than what I paid for it, 12k miles ago. Your Corolla is also worth-less then the Golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (CarGuru916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarGuru916* »_
Do as you wish, but I don’t see the logic in spending some $4K to add a supercharger to a car that will be worth about $4K in about 2 years?? I think I would have purchased a used (auto) 2002-2003 Corolla S and bolted TRD’s supercharger up, before I would have done the Golf 2.slow. But that’s my 2 cents today.

-Ryan


This is coming from a guy that has a 2002 Civic


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Bad Habit)*

Which forum did this thread come from? Let me guess, The Car Lounge ...
There are a few intelligent replies in here. I would suggest you keep your money. In the end you'll be out $2500 and you'll have a car that "feels a little quicker" ... Especially with that automatic tranny, you'll need to floor the thing to get it to rev to where there is some power, your mileage will suffer ... Automatics aren't made for quick driving on the street.


_Modified by Agtronic at 2:29 AM 5-23-2004_


----------



## petedogg (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*

hey,man. sorry to tell you this, but instead of sweating 76.00 a month, you should've bought the 1.8t. Bone stock, it has way more power than an auto 2.0 liter could ever hope to achieve with a neuspeed charger. Think about it. 3000.00 to get 150hp, or 180 stock out of the 1.8t. And an affordable chip is available to bump that instantly to 215hp. very reliable and driveable. Trade it back if you can. save your money. Bag the charger.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (petedogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petedogg* »_hey,man. sorry to tell you this, but instead of sweating 76.00 a month, you should've bought the 1.8t. Bone stock, it has way more power than an auto 2.0 liter could ever hope to achieve with a neuspeed charger. Think about it. 3000.00 to get 150hp, or 180 stock out of the 1.8t. And an affordable chip is available to bump that instantly to 215hp. very reliable and driveable. Trade it back if you can. save your money. Bag the charger.


Anyone yet notice I said I'm doing nothing to the Golf..? I said that a page ago... yet this keeps going


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_I currently own, another, 2.0l powered Golf. The difference this time is this bad boy is a MK4, and is just beautiful... I love my Golf now. 
However, as with the previous Golf it’s a gas hog (still an auto







) and is slow as a lame horse







So, surprisingly me girlfriend pointed out an ad for a Neuspeed Supercharger. 
I read the basic information on it and surprising it sounds rather simple to install and easy... I don’t need a lift or 7 years of experience in the British Tank Core to figure this one out. The ad also mentions there is no real loss of gas mileage







and a possible increase of 50% overall power... interesting.. 
Basically, I doubt it’s wise to install one of these because of engine strain, and the fact that my engine is un mod-lested at this time. Would I need to do the whole kit an kubudal, intakes, manifolds, exhaust? 
Also, what performance based mods increase speed, power and possibly even fuel mileage? Also what mods kill your fuel mileage?

Now if I havent loss my audience yet, also what does this supercharge cost, around 3k?









Take the money you would spend on the NS charger and get your self a 1.8T swap for probably a comparable price! Hopefully a 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.8T with a 5sp. attatched to it!


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the Neuspeed supercharger for 2.0l 8v.. (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
Take the money you would spend on the NS charger and get your self a 1.8T swap for probably a comparable price! Hopefully a 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.8T with a 5sp. attatched to it!

See above post ^_~


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

i hear its pretty nice...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I am also investigating the posibility of a Neuspeed Supercharger. I am also reading a lot of positive comments in terms of reliability and dependability. I also agree that $2500.00 is bit on the high end. 
However, you need to consider that it includes P-chip and 3years or 36K miles limited warranty which noone can beat.
130-140 whp is not bad at all. This is exactly what I am aiming at. I drove a Mini Couper S with the works package. That thing was a total blast! And I got hypnotized by the sound of the blower!
So here is my plan for the next 4-5 years:
1. Get Neuspeed supercharger
2. Run it for 2-3 years. Test drive the new MARK V engines.
3. Allow couple of years to pass since MKV is out so that most of the stuff is taken care of
4. Get a new MKV. Probably it will be the 3.6 VRg engine
5. Either sell my 1999 Supercharged Jetka or keep her and mod the living guts out of her!


----------

